

Beyond REST - dhotson
http://joshua.schachter.org/2008/07/beyond-rest.html

======
senthil_rajasek
This is a case for an entirely different protocol XMPP and how to scale APIs
with frequent updates, which some services get around by polling.

If scaling API calls is the problem you are trying to solve I would still use
HTTP with persistence, session "liveness" and push updates.

Using jabber may be a quick solution but it may not be right tool...

------
sh1mmer
I talked to Rabble after the talk and he did say the "beyond REST" was meant
to be tongue in cheek because he Kellan believe XMPP should supplement a
RESTful interface.

That said this content is great because it really solves a whole bunch of
issues with a regular RESTful interface, mainly around the issue of the
client/server model rather than server/server.

Both Kellan on Flickr and Seth/Blaine are going to be implementing this soon
and I'm really excited to see what the concrete implications look like.

------
TimothyFitz
This idea has (IMO) a better name, WebHooks, and a standard place for
discussion about the issues and tools around the concept:
<http://webhooks.pbwiki.com/>

XMPP unfortunately ends up being the "heavyweight" solution; there's probably
a decent argument that WebHooks are to XMPP what REST was to SOAP.

(And don't get me wrong, what I'd really like to see is websites that support
RSS, WebHooks and XMPP, each has strengths and can compliment the other)

------
Tichy
What about PING, isn't it already a kind of push standard for blogs? The only
thing missing is the ability to request pings, currently only the blog admin
can add ping recipients.

~~~
joshu
Not quite the same. That's an update, this is a callback.

------
joshu
Oops - I was thinking pingback/trackback.

Yes, you are right. This would be a lot like registering for a short-term ping
subscription.

